# What is Your Daily Routine?



## Sonjagirl (Aug 28, 2008)

For those of you who work full time as a CPC or CPC-H coder, do you code all day (eight hours)?  How much time are you allowed to spend on each scenario?  Do you have to complete so many cases within an eight hour period?  Or do you do other things, too?


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 29, 2008)

At this point I have no routine:  one day I'm running off to a compliance board meeting the next I'm auditing the coders and the next I'm educating providers...


----------



## happycoder07 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Hi Sonjagirl*

Just like kevbshields, I don't have a daily work routine, my official work title is Medical Policy Specialist and a CPC so I do a little of everything in the insurance company I work for.  I am in our Medical Management division and everyday is different and definitely challenging.

I am on no production but my boss sure does look at my reports daily.  haha

Pedenia, CPC

Sonjagirl, how is your workday set up on a regular basis?


----------



## sp485 (Aug 29, 2008)

It truely depends on what level of coding you are doing. I started out as just a coder, and yes, I did have a dialy routine. It consisted of coding almost the entire work day. Now that my title has changed and my position requires other things, I am auditing, educating physicians, meeting with Techs, tracking many different things. My day is what I make of it between meetings and presentations. However, I remember those days that I sat and coded all day with strcit guidelines as to how many per hour I needed to complete.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 9, 2008)

happycoder07 said:


> Just like kevbshields, I don't have a daily work routine, my official work title is Medical Policy Specialist and a CPC so I do a little of everything in the insurance company I work for.  I am in our Medical Management division and everyday is different and definitely challenging.
> 
> I am on no production but my boss sure does look at my reports daily.  haha
> 
> ...



I don't work in the medical field.  I'm trying to get my "foot in the door."

I just finished my classes last June, and now I'm studying for the CPC exam-- which will take place next month.  I try to do a little bit of coding weekly, just so I won't forget.  Currently, I'm coding from The Extra Step (Physician-Based Coding Practice) and the scenarios are so advanced.  I guess coding is like this in real life.  I thought what we learned in school was tough.   This is even tougher.   

Plus I have other coding books by Faye Brown and our school text book by Carol Buck.

I just wanted to know what to expect when I enter the real world.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 9, 2008)

sp485 said:


> It truely depends on what level of coding you are doing. I started out as just a coder, and yes, I did have a dialy routine. It consisted of coding almost the entire work day. Now that my title has changed and my position requires other things, I am auditing, educating physicians, meeting with Techs, tracking many different things. My day is what I make of it between meetings and presentations. However, I remember those days that I sat and coded all day with strcit guidelines as to how many per hour I needed to complete.



So how many per hour did you have to complete?  I consider myself a beginner coder, since I don't have experience and I'm not certified yet.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 9, 2008)

kevbshields said:


> At this point I have no routine:  one day I'm running off to a compliance board meeting the next I'm auditing the coders and the next I'm educating providers...



Wow  you have a lot of initials behind your name.  Hopefully, I will reach that point, but first I have to get certified.  I'll be taking the exam next month.  

How did you become an auditor?  Where did you take your courses?  If so, how many?


----------



## elenax (Sep 10, 2008)

Even though my position is Billing Specialist/Coder, I'm multi-task. I don't have a routine; I prioritize my work.  Besides coding I do collections, account receivables, insurance follow ups, patient billing, appeals...etc...ah!! and I also help with patient registration and scheduling when needed but is fun...I like what I do!!!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 10, 2008)

I work as a claims auditor from my home so my day also does not consist of a straight 8 hours of coding. It differs per project that may come up and since I am one of the few full time salaried people with my company I get the best projects. This week I was helping type up claims for the new AAPC speciality e/m exam. Next week I will audit fradulent claims. If that is all I do I am expected to audit 500 in one week but I can make my own hours.


----------



## LEE ANN (Sep 11, 2008)

NELENAZ said:


> Even though my position is Billing Specialist/Coder, I'm multi-task. I don't have a routine; I prioritize my work.  Besides coding I do collections, account receivables, insurance follow ups, patient billing, appeals...etc...ah!! and I also help with patient registration and scheduling when needed but is fun...I like what I do!!!



I do the same. No day is the same as the one before!


----------



## bhaskins1 (Sep 11, 2008)

NELENAZ said:


> Even though my position is Billing Specialist/Coder, I'm multi-task. I don't have a routine; I prioritize my work.  Besides coding I do collections, account receivables, insurance follow ups, patient billing, appeals...etc...ah!! and I also help with patient registration and scheduling when needed but is fun...I like what I do!!!



I too do a little of everything... I am in a small pediatrics office and when one person is out for any reason, someone else has to step up and help out.  What your daily routine will look like will depend greatly on where you land.  You need to think about your work habits and organizational style when looking at jobs.    

Also keep in mind, right now you are studying for a very comprehensive exam but chances are, when you are out here in the "real world" your coding will become more centralized around the services your providers handle day in and day out.  For example we don't treat broken bones so I rarely have to look at ortho codes, we treat children so I rarely have to look at cardiac codes, etc... Once you land in a job you will become a little more comfortable with coding what you see every day.  It's easy to look at the CPC exam and become overwhelmed with the idea of coding but just like anything else worthwhile in life, it gets easier the more you work at it.  

Good luck with the exam, I'd love to hear from you afterwards to see how you do.


----------



## Smita Hajare (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello 
   I want to know from where u are working as homebased work. Even I want to do it so please clarify me.

  Thanks in advance.
 Smita 







KellyCPC/CFE said:


> I work as a claims auditor from my home so my day also does not consist of a straight 8 hours of coding. It differs per project that may come up and since I am one of the few full time salaried people with my company I get the best projects. This week I was helping type up claims for the new AAPC speciality e/m exam. Next week I will audit fradulent claims. If that is all I do I am expected to audit 500 in one week but I can make my own hours.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 15, 2008)

bhaskins1 said:


> I too do a little of everything... I am in a small pediatrics office and when one person is out for any reason, someone else has to step up and help out.  What your daily routine will look like will depend greatly on where you land.  You need to think about your work habits and organizational style when looking at jobs.
> 
> Also keep in mind, right now you are studying for a very comprehensive exam but chances are, when you are out here in the "real world" your coding will become more centralized around the services your providers handle day in and day out.  For example we don't treat broken bones so I rarely have to look at ortho codes, we treat children so I rarely have to look at cardiac codes, etc... Once you land in a job you will become a little more comfortable with coding what you see every day.  It's easy to look at the CPC exam and become overwhelmed with the idea of coding but just like anything else worthwhile in life, it gets easier the more you work at it.
> 
> Good luck with the exam, I'd love to hear from you afterwards to see how you do.



Thanks for your informative response.  I have to admit that I am overwhelmed, but this is what I want to get into.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I appreciate all of your comments.  Now I know what to expect.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## smcbroom (Sep 16, 2008)

to Kevin Shields.....I would love to find out how you were able to make the time to obtain all of your credentials?  I am very impressed.  Each of those tests must have been challenging and to get through, how many years has it taken to obtain all of them?  I'm a football/baseball mom with 2 kids and work full-time so do you have any suggestions for people such as myself to work on getting my CCS through AHIMA or other credentials.  Please reply when you get a moment in your busy schedule.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## MSUEEMBRY (Sep 16, 2008)

*What is your daily routine?*

My title is Billing Specialist, however I am a jack of all trades.  I work in a 3 doctor office (general surgeons)  First thing I do is coding and charge entry, then when that is finished I work on my claim denials from the previous day.  I also do appeals, the occasional procedure pre-certification, take care of returned mail, talk to patients about their bills, set up payment arrangements or whatever needs to be done and believe me....there is never a lack of work.

I also help out when our receptionist or medical records person are off.


----------

